# Immigration for Filipina fiance



## Engineer1128 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,
I work for the US government and just found out that I will be assigned to Singapore next April. I am engaged to a Filipina and am about to initiate the application for a K1 fiance visa to the US. Now that I am being relocated I am not sure that is the proper approach. The K1 would not likely be approved until after April. Under the guidelines of K1 she would need to come to the US, get married, and apply for change of status. The problem being I will be living in Singapore. I have the following questions:

1. Will Singapore allow me to bring a Filipina fiance with a long term visitors Visa?

2. Should I proceed with the K1?

3. Should I marry her in the Philippines? Will Singapore accept that marriage and allow her to enter as my wife?

4. If Singpore allows me to bring her as my wife, should I then apply for the US Visa as my wife? The process for a US spouse visa K3 is much longer however I will be in Singapore for 3-5 years.

If anyone can give me advice I would greatly appreciate it.

G.


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

she can enter SG as a tourist- 1 month can be extended to 2 months. if she will then be ur wife upon entry to SG,you can apply for her a Dependants pass as long as your salary is higher than 2500SGD.


----------

